# Inline Fan source



## benamucc (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been looking for an inline fan locally for my carbon filter, and to vent my grow box.  I can't find anything around here so I was wondering if anyone had any good online sources.

Ps HTG is out of the 400W HPS ballast kits for 3 weeks as of 2/18


----------



## benamucc (Feb 18, 2008)

ok i found a whole bunch at www.htgsupply.com  they have everything i guess...


----------



## King Bud (Feb 18, 2008)

HTG sure gets a lot of MP business


----------

